
Ask HN: Is there a list of known software attack vectors? - bryanwt
Most informational guides [0] feel like landing pages and enterprise tools [1] often point to internally profitable reporting services and bug bounty programs.<p>Individual postmortems are available, but a public aggregator or database of information feels too high value to not exist. Should I be looking at books? I would think they quickly become dated.<p>[0]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.njamha.org&#x2F;it&#x2F;resources&#x2F;WhitePaper_CyberAttackSurvivalChecklist.pdf<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;features&#x2F;security
======
aespinoza
Not sure if this is what you are referring to, but this page contains a list
of offensive techniques which could be used to create attack vectors:

[https://attack.mitre.org/](https://attack.mitre.org/)

~~~
bryanwt
Thank you! This is much more in-depth than most other public resources.

